# New Kid on the Block



## American Girl

*Hey ya'll, I'm the wayward daughter of American Woman and Urednecku.  My life is like a duck, smooth and unruffled on top and paddling furiously underneath.  I'm here to stir up trouble with momma and get on dad's last nerve.  By the way, I'm making the font a little bigger for all you old farts out there. (i.e. momma and dad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 )*


----------



## thcri RIP

Oh my, just when you thought Redneck and AW were starting to get along someone comes and puts another log on the fire.    This is going to get interesting.  


Redneck I am going to be feeling bad for you.    I live with a wife, two daughters and a female dog.  I know what your going through.

American Girl, welcome to FF, glad you could join us.  

This is funny, AW on one end of the house, AG on the other and Redneck in the doghouse all talking to each other here on FF.


----------



## American Girl

*American Girl*

Don't worry, we got redneck completely under our thumbs.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Well isn't this cute. Our second little FF "family".  The Redneck's can now join the MtnTopper's in the FF "family" area (OK - we don't have one but maybe we should?).

Welcome AG!


----------



## American Woman

We don't want our own little area.....It's no fun when all our friends are out here.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

American Woman said:


> We don't want our own little area.....It's no fun when all our friends are out here.


 
We'll see if y'all can behave yourselves!


----------



## American Girl

Behave?!?!  Where the hell is the fun in that?!?!


----------



## American Woman

American Girl said:


> Behave?!?!  Where the hell is the fun in that?!?!


 She's too old for me to  anymore


----------



## American Girl

American Woman said:


> She's too old for me to  anymore


 

For using the "Hell" word, or for refusing to behave???


----------



## Erik

American Girl said:


> Behave?!?!  Where the hell is the fun in that?!?!


 
welcome to the forum!  and keep in mind - she said "behave" but not "how to" - my personal favorite is "badly"...


----------



## rback33

Wow. I am not sure where to begin. All I can say is like mother, like daughter in SOOO many ways.... not ALL of them bad... 

Welcome to the sandbox. Be prepared to get buried! You claimed yer kin so now you have to suffer the consequences....


----------



## American Girl

Erik said:


> welcome to the forum! and keep in mind - she said "behave" but not "how to" - my personal favorite is "badly"...


 

Lol.  I like you already.  Let's go raise some hell.


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> Wow. I am not sure where to begin. All I can say is like mother, like daughter in SOOO many ways.... not ALL of them bad...
> 
> Welcome to the sandbox. Be prepared to get buried! You claimed yer kin so now you have to suffer the consequences....


 
Definitely learned from the best (my mother). As far as consequences go, that can sometimes be the funnest part. 
Bring it on!!!


----------



## rback33

Regardless of who her family is we should still give her rep points.....


----------



## Erik

American Girl said:


> Lol.  I like you already.  Let's go raise some hell.


 
works for me.


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> Regardless of who her family is we should still give her rep points.....


 
Hmmm...am I getting points for being good or bad?


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> Hmmm...am I getting points for being good or bad?




Well you can get both kinds. You get good points for being good, bad points for being bad and good points for being the kind of bad that Erik, myself and everyone else enjoys...

And I bet yer mom is SOOOO goin to light up my PM later...


----------



## Erik

American Girl said:


> Hmmm...am I getting points for being good or bad?


 
would it be a problem either way?  and I suspect it really depends on how good you were at being bad - and what kind of bad... er, maybe I should hush while your mom still thinks I'm an OK guy most of the time...


----------



## EastTexFrank

Oh, this is going to be fun.  

Pull up a chair, grab the popcorn and see what happens!!!!


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> Well you can get both kinds. You get good points for being good, bad points for being bad and good points for being the kind of bad that Erik, myself and everyone else enjoys...
> 
> And I bet yer mom is SOOOO goin to light up my PM later...


 


Erik said:


> would it be a problem either way? and I suspect it really depends on how good you were at being bad - and what kind of bad... er, maybe I should hush while your mom still thinks I'm an OK guy most of the time...


 

First of all...don't worry about my mom, I learned everything I know from her.  Second, if I couldn't get points for bad behavior, I would never get any points at all.  It's the only thing I'm really good at.  So bring it on.  I'm not afraid of the big bad wolf.


----------



## American Woman

Hey, she's a big girl.....
I knew what I was bringing her into and KNEW she'd handle y'all....
I should get some reps for offering her up


----------



## American Girl

American Woman said:


> Hey, she's a big girl.....
> I knew what I was bringing her into and KNEW she'd handle y'all....
> I should get some reps for offering her up


 

Props for momma, she's my hero.


----------



## rback33

Erik said:


> would it be a problem either way?  and I suspect it really depends on how good you were at being bad - and what kind of bad... er, maybe I should hush while your mom still thinks I'm an OK guy most of the time...



Yeah.. I can't figure out why she likes me either....


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Hey, she's a big girl.....
> I knew what I was bringing her into and KNEW she'd handle y'all....
> I should get some reps for offering her up



You should get reps no doubt about that....


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> Yeah.. I can't figure out why she likes me either....


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

rback33 said:


> Wow. I am not sure where to begin. All I can say is like mother, like daughter in SOOO many ways.... not ALL of them bad...


 
Less than two hours to the first comment about her looks.  I'm not sure what to say.  Oh wait . . . it must have been lunch hour that's why rback33 was a little slow.

Bunch of pervs around here!


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> First of all...don't worry about my mom, I learned everything I know from her.  Second, if I couldn't get points for bad behavior, I would never get any points at all.  It's the only thing I'm really good at.  So bring it on.  I'm not afraid of the big bad wolf.



Missed this one earlier... like clockwork I got the pm notification... after my reply.... I a KNOW this is coming....

Party on AG 

so now we have PG, AW and AG.... better not drink and FF in the future....


----------



## rback33

PBinWA said:


> Less than two hours to the first comment about her looks.  I'm not sure what to say.  Oh wait . . . it must have been lunch hour that's why rback33 was a little slow.
> 
> Bunch of pervs around here!



 Hey... who said anything about her looks?  I just said she was like her momma... u saying her momma's hot? I mean she is, but is that what you are getting at???

Ok...except for that one pic in what I think of as Hairy Potter glasses... that was not so hot...


----------



## American Girl

PBinWA said:


> Less than two hours to the first comment about her looks. I'm not sure what to say. Oh wait . . . it must have been lunch hour that's why rback33 was a little slow.
> 
> Bunch of pervs around here!


 
Why, I have no idea what you're talking about.  Was there a comment about my looks in there?
Besides, I like pervs.  Most of the time.


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> Why, I have no idea what you're talking about.  Was there a comment about my looks in there?
> Besides, I like pervs.  Most of the time.



Not sure this was the best place to say that....


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> Not sure this was the best place to say that....


 
Don't think there is a "best place" to say that.  Don't worry, I'm a big girl.  And my daddy has lots of big guns.  lol


----------



## American Woman

PBinWA said:


> Bunch of pervs around here!


Yes there is! And Redneck is on top of that pile!


rback33 said:


> Hey... who said anything about her looks?  I just said she was like her momma... u saying her momma's hot? I mean she is, but is that what you are getting at???
> 
> Ok...except for that one pick in what I think of as Hairy Potter glasses... that was not so hot...


Who said I was hot? 
You can lay off my hairy potter glasses.....mr. wife with a new hairdo guy*shudders*


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

American Girl said:


> Besides, I like pervs. Most of the time.


 
Was that sound of a can of worms being opened up?


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> Don't think there is a "best place" to say that.  Don't worry, I'm a big girl.  And my daddy has lots of big guns.  lol



Yeah... well... I was afraid you would say that....




			
				American Woman said:
			
		

> Who said I was hot?



I think it was PB that started that....


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> Yeah... well... I was afraid you would say that....
> 
> Momma said something about you guys being fishing buddies.  With Rosie??


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> rback33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... well... I was afraid you would say that....
> 
> Momma said something about you guys being fishing buddies.  With Rosie??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Goin Shaneequa* Oh no you did    n't! I think Bobcat said if AW was on the boat it would be as bad as Rosie.... yeah... it was HIM....
Click to expand...


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Welcome to FF. 



American Girl said:


> *By the way, I'm making the font a little bigger for all you old farts out there. (i.e. momma and dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )*





Whew I thought you did the font for me, but since it was for Mom and Dad..............


----------



## Trakternut

PBinWA said:


> Was that sound of a can of worms being opened up?



More like a 55-gal. drum, methinks.


----------



## American Woman

OhioTC18 said:


> Welcome to FF.
> Whew I thought you did the font for me, but since it was for Mom and Dad..............


*We aren't the only old people here!* 



rback33 said:


> *Goin Shaneequa* Oh no you did    n't!


*Oh yes I did!* 


rback33 said:


> I think Bobcat said if AW was on the boat it would be as bad as Rosie.... yeah... it was HIM....


*I don't remember that? Now I gotta bone to pick with Bob!*



Trakternut said:


> More like a 55-gal. drum, methinks.


 *We got plenty of worms over here*


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> *I don't remember that? Now I gotta bone to pick with Bob!*






'bout time ya'll came back....


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> 'bout time ya'll came back....


 

What? Did ya miss us?  We had things to see and people to do.


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> What? Did ya miss us?  We had things to see and people to do.




 I had to read it twice... I was about to spin it then realized you DID say it the right


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> I had to read it twice... I was about to spin it then realized you DID say it the right


 

Of course I said it right, I never mince words.


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> Of course I said it right, I never mince words.




No. No you don't. U made me go get a beer...


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> No. No you don't. U made me go get a beer...


 
Glad I could service you.  Oops, I mean glad to be of service...oh, never mind.  Just pass me a beer.


----------



## Erik

PBinWA said:


> Less than two hours to the first comment about her looks.  I'm not sure what to say.  Oh wait . . . it must have been lunch hour that's why rback33 was a little slow.



you're blaming LUNCH for that?!? 



PBinWA said:


> Bunch of pervs around here!



would that be perv-erts or perv-ect?
I can think of some that would fit into each category...


----------



## American Woman

Erik said:


> you're blaming LUNCH for that?!?
> 
> 
> 
> would that be perv-erts or perv-ect?
> I can think of some that would fit into each category...


You done made me go look up "pre-vect......
I think it's more per-vert here


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> You done made me go look up "pre-vect......
> I think it's more per-vert here


 

Um... my guess is that YOU were in the perv-ect category..


----------



## Erik

But that's part of your charm!


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> Um... my guess is that YOU were in the perv-ect category..





Erik said:


> But that's part of your charm!


 I'm a pervert maybe....but not a pervect   ooops...what did I say?


----------



## Trakternut

Careful, AW, you'll get yourself into *more* trouble than you already are!


----------



## American Woman

I ain't a skeert


----------



## Erik

*I* think you're perfect, just the way you are!

and you & redneck seem to have done a pretty decent job on the kidlet, too.  (gee, I wonder who does her hair?!?)


----------



## American Girl

American Woman said:


> I'm a pervert maybe....but not a pervect  ooops...what did I say?


 
Nope, that would be me.  Hold on, let me get my whip and chains out.


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> Glad I could service you.  Oops, I mean glad to be of service...oh, never mind.  Just pass me a beer.



This could get fun. One beer down. One shot of tussinex with codeine and I really want another beer....


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> This could get fun. One beer down. One shot of tussinex with codeine and I really want another beer....


Your gonna pass out and miss the whip and chains show!


----------



## Erik

rback33 said:


> This could get fun. One beer down. One shot of tussinex with codeine and I really want another beer....


I see where this is going - you're going to use the "I was drunk and couldn't control my fingers" defense when princess finally logs back on to see what kind of trouble you've been causing?


----------



## American Girl

American Woman said:


> Your gonna pass out and miss the whip and chains show!


 
Don't worry...I can wait...I'm very patient...(evil laughter)


----------



## American Woman

American Girl said:


> Don't worry...I can wait...I'm very patient...(evil laughter)


On what? for him to pass out? 
Oh....this could be fun !


----------



## American Girl

Erik said:


> I see where this is going - you're going to use the "I was drunk and couldn't control my fingers" defense when princess finally logs back on to see what kind of trouble you've been causing?


 
Don't worry, I'm sure that when she sees the trouble he's up to, she'll want to join in the torture while he's still chained to the wall.  I have plenty of weapons to go around.


----------



## American Girl

I'll just hand her the whip and say, "Go to town, honey!"


----------



## American Woman

American Girl said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure that when she sees the trouble he's up to, she'll want to join in the torture while he's still chained to the wall.  I have plenty of weapons to go around.





American Girl said:


> I'll just hand her the whip and say, "Go to town, honey!"


Man! pass the popcorn!


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Your gonna pass out and miss the whip and chains show!



As long as I have the bruises and scratches to prove the story....



			
				Erik said:
			
		

> I see where this is going - you're going to use the "I was drunk and couldn't control my fingers" defense when princess finally logs back on to see what kind of trouble you've been causing?



Hell she knew where this was going when we headed home from work... AW heard THAT story in PM



			
				American Girl said:
			
		

> Don't worry...I can wait...I'm very patient...(evil laughter)



Oh boy!

And yes I AM on the second beer....


----------



## Erik

so let me make sure i've got this all right so far:
your folks are AW & redneck
you and your mom are trying to convince us you're each more perverted than the other.
you're trying to set a record for most posts in the first day on the forum
you're patiently getting Rback33 drunk so you can use your whips & chains on him in his stupor

did i miss anything important?

anything critical you want to share like the fact you're a closet perky, morning person or something equally evil?


----------



## American Girl

Erik said:


> so let me make sure i've got this all right so far:
> your folks are AW & redneck
> you and your mom are trying to convince us you're each more perverted than the other.
> you're trying to set a record for most posts in the first day on the forum
> you're patiently getting Rback33 drunk so you can use your whips & chains on him in his stupor
> 
> did i miss anything important?
> 
> anything critical you want to share like the fact you're a closet perky, morning person or something equally evil?


 

First, you forgot the wife joining in with the whip, and second, I would NEVER stoop as low as being a perky morning person.  Even I am not that evil.  The last time I saw sunrise was when I was up all night.


----------



## American Woman

Erik said:


> so let me make sure i've got this all right so far:
> your folks are AW & redneck
> you and your mom are trying to convince us you're each more perverted than the other.


*As Forest Gump would say.....No... we are not trying to out do each other....we are family*



Erik said:


> you're trying to set a record for most posts in the first day on the forum


*I think that one has already been done, and you should get frequent poster points.*



Erik said:


> you're patiently getting Rback33 drunk so you can use your whips & chains on him in his stupor


*YES*







Erik said:


> did i miss anything important?


 *NO it doesn't appear that way so far.*



Erik said:


> anything critical you want to share like the fact you're a closet perky, morning person or something equally evil?


*I've never been accused of that! *


----------



## American Girl

American Woman said:


> *No we are not trying to out do each other....we are family*
> 
> 
> We are family...I got all my sisters and me!


----------



## Erik

oh, good.
I was getting a mite worried there for a minute.


----------



## American Girl

Erik said:


> oh, good.
> I was getting a mite worried there for a minute.


 
You must know with parents like these, I had no choice but to have a sense of humor, right?


----------



## Erik

I would hope so?
but I also have seen folks go the other way.
I think you're gonna be an absolute hoot to have around!


----------



## American Woman

I'm glad we were able to clear it up for ya....


----------



## Erik

pbttt...


----------



## American Girl

Although I am still slightly offended that you would accuse me of being a closeted perky morning person.  Closeted, maybe, but never a perky morning person.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Hold on .... I need more popcorn & beer.  









Ok, I'm ready .... carry on!!!!!


----------



## American Woman

EastTexFrank said:


> Hold on .... I need more popcorn & beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm ready .... carry on!!!!!


I'll scoot over and make room for you on the couch....got any raisinettes ?


----------



## EastTexFrank

Raisinettes .... I love 'em but not allowed to eat them - wife will kill me .... borderline diabetic ... popcorn & beer is bad enough.


----------



## Erik

American Girl said:


> Although I am still slightly offended that you would accuse me of being a closeted perky morning person.  Closeted, maybe, but never a perky morning person.


I never accused you of anything, other than trying to get Rback drunk (and he has apparently passed out some time back) - it was a simple question with a possible answer.
but now that we know you're in the closet...


----------



## American Girl

Ok, drama seems to be over for now, I'm going to bed so Redneck can have the computer.  Thanks for all the welcomes and laughs, I had fun tonight.  I'll be back.  When I'm not getting into trouble in the real world, that is.  (Evil Laughter)


----------



## Bobcat

American Woman said:


> <snip>
> *I don't remember that? Now I gotta bone to pick with Bob!*
> <snip>



No clue what he's talking about. He seems to have a Rosie fixation.  As far as bones.....sorry, PG gets first pick.


----------



## American Girl

Erik said:


> I never accused you of anything, other than trying to get Rback drunk (and he has apparently passed out some time back) - it was a simple question with a possible answer.
> but now that we know you're in the closet...


 
Lol, but do you really know that or am I just a shameless troublemaker trying to stir up a little conversation and gossip?


----------



## Erik

American Girl said:


> Lol, but do you really know that or am I just a shameless troublemaker trying to stir up a little conversation and gossip?


are you related to AW?
do you REALLY think you needed to ask that question?


----------



## American Girl

Erik said:


> are you related to AW?
> do you REALLY think you needed to ask that question?


 
Good to know my family reputation preceeds me.  Lol.


----------



## Erik

was good meeting you - have a good evening, wil look forward to more posts.


----------



## American Girl

Erik said:


> was good meeting you - have a good evening, wil look forward to more posts.


 
Enjoyed meeting you, too.  Goodnight.


----------



## rback33

Damn. Sorry I missed all the rest of the fun!  I got sick of fighting my internet connection. One of those negatives of living so far out in the boonies.  And before anyone tries to give me the "o yeah, right, uh huh, u passed out crap"... AW CAN (does not mean she WILL) vouch for the fact that I told her I have been having issues with that in a PM yesterday before I left work.....


----------



## Erik

lightweight.


----------



## rback33

Erik said:


> lightweight.



 I was so pissed last night.... I was all wound up for pot stirring and it was taking FOREVER for pages to load. I have been having issues all week and it's driving me nuts. Granted.. it WAS just a matter of time before the codeine took me out. THAT stuff turns me into a zombie

Oh... and I see our new friend has already made it into the adult playground as well. THAT should be fun...

Oh.. and I found this too... did not we had one of theses...


----------



## American Woman

EastTexFrank said:


> Raisinettes .... I love 'em but not allowed to eat them - wife will kill me .... borderline diabetic ... popcorn & beer is bad enough.


*They were supposed to be for me* 



Erik said:


> I never accused you of anything, other than trying to get Rback drunk (and he has apparently passed out some time back)


*Rback was getting HIMSELF drunk *







Bobcat said:


> No clue what he's talking about. He seems to have a Rosie fixation.  As far as bones.....sorry, PG gets first pick.


*Oh....so it gunna be like that now  That's ok because PG and I are partners in crime, and I don't mind holding you down while she picks a bone. ( might need some help from a couple of BIG guys ta do it) We don't need a Rosie excuse, it'll just be fun )*


----------



## rback33

So... where is the FNG (FUN new Girl) today? She can't be letting real life get in the way of FF....


----------



## American Woman

I think she has a hang over from too much fun last night! She's in the bedroom cuddling her little brother


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> I think she has a hang over from too much fun last night! She's in the bedroom cuddling her little brother




Unfortunately... I will let that go as a viable excuse....


----------



## Erik

American Woman;163480[B said:
			
		

> Oh....so it gunna be like that now  That's ok because PG and I are partners in crime, and I don't mind holding you down while she picks a bone. ( might need some help from a couple of BIG guys ta do it) We don't need a Rosie excuse, it'll just be fun )[/B]


 
Um, you might wanna rethink how you say those sort of things - I for one wouldn't want to be anywhere in the same room as bobcat & PG while she was picking his bone...


----------



## rback33

Erik said:


> Um, you might wanna rethink how you say those sort of things - I for one wouldn't want to be anywhere in the same room as bobcat & PG while she was picking his bone...



I am sure that Bob agrees about YOU not being there, but AW.... that may be a WHOLE nother story...


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> So... where is the FNG (FUN new Girl) today? She can't be letting real life get in the way of FF....


 
Did I mention I'm not a morning person?  And real life?  What's that?


----------



## American Girl

Erik said:


> Um, you might wanna rethink how you say those sort of things - I for one wouldn't want to be anywhere in the same room as bobcat & PG while she was picking his bone...


 
LOL.  NOoooo comment on the bone picking.


----------



## Erik

rback33 said:


> I am sure that Bob agrees about YOU not being there, but AW.... that may be a WHOLE nother story...


 
AW said she wanted 2 GUYS to hold him down while...  not my scene, man!


----------



## American Girl

Erik said:


> AW said she wanted 2 GUYS to hold him down while... not my scene, man!


 
Hmmm... I think I might want to get in on that action.


----------



## Erik

American Girl said:


> Hmmm... I think I might want to get in on that action.


 
holdee or holder?  either way, how you gonna use your toys? - or were you thinking while RBack33 holds onto bobcat, you can whip him into shape?


----------



## Doc

Welcome to FF AG.   You've sure come in with a bang.  For being here two days this is one of the biggest intro threads to date.  Congrats!  
Ofcourse having AW and RedNeck already here helps a whole lot.  

And guess what guys?  AG has asked to be allowed in the adult areas!!!!   
She even beat her mom into one that AW didn't know about.     Leave it to young uns to show you up, huh AW?


----------



## rback33

Doc said:


> And guess what guys?  AG has asked to be allowed in the adult areas!!!!
> She even beat her mom into one that AW didn't know about.     Leave it to young uns to show you up, huh AW?




LMAO that explains a LOT. There was a thread a few weeks ago I told her to check out and she said she couldn't... NOW I know why....

AG is doing fine in ALL areas of the forum.....


----------



## American Woman

Doc said:


> Welcome to FF AG.   You've sure come in with a bang.  For being here two days this is one of the biggest intro threads to date.  Congrats!
> Ofcourse having AW and RedNeck already here helps a whole lot.
> 
> And guess what guys?  AG has asked to be allowed in the adult areas!!!!
> She even beat her mom into one that AW didn't know about.     Leave it to young uns to show you up, huh AW?


I thought I taught her everything I know, but I'm finding out she's been learning someplace else too. These kids are always showing me up


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> Did I mention I'm not a morning person?  And real life?  What's that?



 Sux to be you! I am like this 24/7! So you would not be happy about getting up at 4:30 to go to work like I used to? That's when work gets done!


----------



## American Girl

Erik said:


> holdee or holder? either way, how you gonna use your toys? - or were you thinking while RBack33 holds onto bobcat, you can whip him into shape?


 
I had another toy in mind, as soon as one of 'em bends over, they're gonna get a little surprise... (Evil Laughter)


----------



## American Girl

Doc said:


> Welcome to FF AG. You've sure come in with a bang. For being here two days this is one of the biggest intro threads to date. Congrats!
> Ofcourse having AW and RedNeck already here helps a whole lot.
> 
> And guess what guys? AG has asked to be allowed in the adult areas!!!!
> She even beat her mom into one that AW didn't know about.   Leave it to young uns to show you up, huh AW?


 
Yeah, my momma really taught me how to make an entrance, huh?
And I've hardly gotten the chance to hit the adult areas, having trouble keeping up with this one, but when I do... watch out!


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> I had another toy in mind, as soon as one of 'em bends over, they're gonna get a little surprise... (Evil Laughter)



Starting to rethink my feelin's about you...


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> AG is doing fine in ALL areas of the forum.....


 
And just getting warmed up...


----------



## American Woman

Erik said:


> are you related to AW?
> do you REALLY think you needed to ask that question?


Forest Gump Again....YES....we ARE relations 



rback33 said:


> Damn. Sorry I missed all the rest of the fun!  I got sick of fighting my internet connection. One of those negatives of living so far out in the boonies.  And before anyone tries to give me the "o yeah, right, uh huh, u passed out crap"... AW CAN (does not mean she WILL) vouch for the fact that I told her I have been having issues with that in a PM yesterday before I left work.....


 b I don't recall that conversation 



Erik said:


> Um, you might wanna rethink how you say those sort of things - I for one wouldn't want to be anywhere in the same room as bobcat & PG while she was picking his bone...


maybe you're right....she's a tiger, I might get scratched in the middle of it.  



Erik said:


> AW said she wanted 2 GUYS to hold him down while...  not my scene, man!


Ok....if you don't wanna be in it...you don't know what you'll be miss'in


----------



## American Girl

American Woman said:


> I thought I taught her everything I know, but I'm finding out she's been learning someplace else too. These kids are always showing me up


 
Yeah, I've learned from a few other places, but I'm not trying to show you up, just expounding on a good thing.


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> Sux to be you! I am like this 24/7! So you would not be happy about getting up at 4:30 to go to work like I used to? That's when work gets done!


 
4:30?  *A.M. ?!?!*  That's what time I'm usually crawling into bed.  And if I'm lucky, I was able to find my own bed.


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> Starting to rethink my feelin's about you...


 

Lol.  Ain't no shame in my game.  You're sure about reconsidering?  You never know what you like till you try it.


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> Lol.  Ain't no shame in my game.  You're sure about reconsidering?  You never know what you like till you try it.



 Where is my beer????


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> Where is my beer????


 
I think you may need to break into the harder liquor at this point...


----------



## American Girl

American Girl said:


> I had another toy in mind, as soon as one of 'em bends over, they're gonna get a little surprise... (Evil Laughter)


 

By the way, who are we holding down again????


----------



## American Woman

Ok.....y'all are gonna get her in trouble her 2nd day here! Play nice!
 *or go to the adult thread*


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Ok.....y'all are gonna get her in trouble her 2nd day here! Play nice!
> *or go to the adult thread*



BTDT and PM's are good too..


----------



## American Girl

American Woman said:


> Ok.....y'all are gonna get her in trouble her 2nd day here! Play nice!
> *or go to the adult thread*


 
Awwwww Mom, yer always tryin' to ruin my fun...


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> Awwwww Mom, yer always tryin' to ruin my fun...


----------



## American Girl

Alrighty, signing off, things to see and people to do.  Ya'll try not to have too much fun without me.


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


>


There's only one chicken....Me


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> There's only one chicken....Me



Oh good! Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> Oh good! Thanks for clearing that up!


What was it she said earlier?......"there's no shame in my game"


----------



## Erik

American Woman said:


> Ok.....y'all are gonna get her in trouble her 2nd day here! Play nice!
> *or go to the adult thread*


 
you think we should wait until Friday to get her in trouble?


----------



## American Woman

She's a quick learner and maybe she'll be harder to corner by Friday


----------



## Erik

now you're REALLY makin' her sound fun...


----------



## Trakternut

American Girl said:


> 4:30?  *A.M. ?!?!*  That's what time I'm usually crawling into bed.  And if I'm lucky, I was able to find my own bed.



Not sayin' a word...not sayin' a word...not sayin' a word.....


----------



## rback33

Trakternut said:


> Not sayin' a word...not sayin' a word...not sayin' a word.....



Me either.... for now... savin that one for later....


----------

